# Opinion wanted on the Fish "Hunter " slingshots ?



## wbyman (Jan 12, 2010)

What is the good and bad on these slingshots ? How much would the shipping be to Illinois ?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

First, I have done a video review about it, here:






The Fish Hunter is a great slingshot. It is sturdy, lightweight, well made and the layered, laminated wood is nice to the touch. The Thera Band Gold setup Fish ships on the Hunter is probably the best compromise between comfort and power.

Due to the small, narrow frame that you hold "thumb and index finger on the fork" style, it is easy to be drawn out even for untrained people.

The small size and camouflage color makes it a highly portable and deadly (for small game, of course) weapon.

The main disadvantage is that not everybody can cope with the narrow fork. Holding the Hunter the wrong way (canted fork, so one fork arm is closer to the shooter than the other one) can lead to fork hits, which means finger hits. You have to practice a bit to shoot safe. The same is true for all Milbro slingshots, and most of the Dankungs as well. It's just a fact that many shooters prefer wider forks - and accept the additional bulk.

I do not know what Fish currently charges, but I am sure you can find out by asking him!


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

They`re great mate, have one myself and am thinking of buying another as he`s recently released another model. The Hunter ergo 2.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Just watched the review of the Fish / Saunders= very good video=(as I knew it would be)
Guess I will be thinking Fish before too long, I thought they were larger than that, I like the size and the power/speed, tnx for the review.
Bugar



JoergS said:


> First, I have done a video review about it, here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

It's the best commercial Slingshot available.


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

It's the best available to buy.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

gosh! thanks chaps! a lot of works gone into developing this catty.intrestingly there have been no hunters sold second hand on ebay ,i guess folk dont want to part with them!

postage to illinois would be £5.00.


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

Do you do black Hunter's ?


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

Inquisitive said:


> Do you do black Hunter's ?


yep got a small hand full here ready made.


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

I already own one of Fish's ergo hunters and liked it so much I've ordered an original hunter and an ergo 2 off him!
I'll keep you posted and if poss post a few pics!


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice , i should be buying one soon then.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Sound like great shooters. JT


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

Fish , do you sell any pouches ?


----------



## nealey (Jan 12, 2010)

wbyman said:


> What is the good and bad on these slingshots ? How much would the shipping be to Illinois ?


got my Ergo on order from fish, can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

As do I nealey


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

I concur with Chuff. I love my Hunters! Great shooters.


----------

